# Recommended Dust



## erazz (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm currently using pellets as that’s what I have, but seeing everyone mention dust I must give it a try.  Whats the most recommended and average cost?  Also do you need to dampen it or anything, or essentially light it just like pellets?


----------



## handymanstan (Oct 18, 2019)

Just take some pellets like a 1/4 to half cup add a couple table spoons water to them and stir.  Wait 5-10 minutes and they will become dust or more like mud.  Put on a paper plate and nuke for 20 sec stir and repeat till dry.  Presto dust.  Get it as dry as you can put in smoker tray light one end and you have smoke.  Easy peasy.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 18, 2019)

I take it you have a tray as you can't burn dust in the tube. Take a couple handfuls of your pellets and put in coffee can or like with a little water. Let set a few minutes and then spread on sheet pan. Couple hrs in oven or smoker at 250°  or so and you now have dust. I do it all the time, dust Burns better in my mailbox.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 18, 2019)

Whoops, got beat to the punch.


----------



## erazz (Oct 18, 2019)

Interesting, I bought a TON of pellets, so I guess I’m covered lol. Yes, I have the tray, just did some Gouda. But going to give this a try with a new batch. Thanks!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 19, 2019)

I use an old meat grinder to make my pellet dust.  Works good for me. And I usually use apple.


----------



## erazz (Oct 19, 2019)

Any difference in terms of how long it burns compared to pellets?  Trying to determine how hunch to use for say a 2 hour smoke


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 19, 2019)

With dust, a tray will last me about 6-7 hrs in my mailbox. Row and a half will get ya a good 2 hrs


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 19, 2019)

I sometimes put a sheet pan full of soaked pellets in on top rack of MES to let dry while smoking other things. It does add a little extra moisture inside but doesn't hurt anything, vent wide open.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 19, 2019)

I bought this from The Sausage Maker. 5 pounds for 10.00


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2019)

erazz said:


> Interesting, *I bought a TON of pellets,* so I guess I’m covered lol. Yes, I have the tray, just did some Gouda. But going to give this a try with a new batch. Thanks!




I'm hoping you're exaggerating when you say you bought a Ton of Pellets.
Because most people who buy Pellets by the ton are getting them cheap, because they are for their Pellet Stove Heater.
You really shouldn't use Heating pellets for smoking.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Oct 19, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm hoping you're exaggerating when you say you bought a Ton of Pellets.
> Because most people who buy Pellets by the ton are getting them cheap, because they are for their Pallet Stove Heater.
> You really shouldn't use Heating pellets for smoking.
> 
> Bear



I was hoping and thinking the same thing.


----------



## erazz (Oct 19, 2019)

Haha, well by ton I mean I have 2 20lbs bags of pellets


----------



## erazz (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for the tip on this, glad I didn’t buy any!  I made about 7 cups worth, I’m pretty sure it’s dry but kind of hard tell


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 19, 2019)

erazz said:


> Haha, well by ton I mean I have 2 20lbs bags of pellets




OK---That's what I thought, but I figured I'd check with you.

Bear


----------



## erazz (Oct 28, 2019)

So is airflow the key to keeping the dust lit?    I had all the vents open but could not keep the dust lit.   There was pretty much no wind at all, but was able to keep the pellets lit without any issue


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2019)

erazz said:


> So is airflow the key to keeping the dust lit?    I had all the vents open but could not keep the dust lit.   There was pretty much no wind at all, but was able to keep the pellets lit without any issue




Somebody will be along to answer that question, if it's about the Tube.
I personally have never tried Dust in my Tube.

I use Dust in my AMNS, and Pellets in my AMNPS, and Air Flow is a big factor there.
Other factors:
Low Humidity in Smoker---No water in Pan.
How Well the Pellets/Dust is lit before putting it in the Smoker.
How Dry the Pellets/Dust is.
Where the Tray is in the Smoker.
What species are pellets & what company.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Oct 28, 2019)

erazz said:


> So is airflow the key to keeping the dust lit?    I had all the vents open but could not keep the dust lit.   There was pretty much no wind at all, but was able to keep the pellets lit without any issue



The pellets create heat which creates draft...  You may have to warm the smoker a bit to start the draft...  
I have added cold meat to my smoker and the draft quit...   Had to turn on the heat to get the draft going again...


----------



## zwiller (Oct 28, 2019)

Dust is a little more picky to keep lit but you eventually will get it figured out.  Do some one row test runs.  FYI  Dust is a VERY light smoke.  3-4x less smoke than pellets IMO.  My personal preference for dust on cheese is like 5-6hrs.  I use Todd's dust for cheese but I do make my own with a grinder for other smokes.  Heads up, nuking pellets can cause odor.  I have not tried it due to this.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 28, 2019)

erazz said:


> Haha, well by ton I mean I have 2 20lbs bags of pellets



your close then, you have 1/50 of a ton. Ha ha!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm thinking your 2 - 20 lb bags are for cooking in a pellet smoker ?   The problem with those is that it's not 100% the flavored wood that the bag says it is ... They are made to be used in a burn pot as to where Todd's (Amazen Products) are 100% the flavored wood they say they are... He has both pellets and dust ... And are made to use in the trays and tubes ...


----------



## erazz (Dec 17, 2019)

For people using the AMNPS, do you light both ends or just one?  I saw a picture at sometime and it looked like it was lit from both ends....assuming you can get a heavier smoke (since dust is lighter then the pellets ) on less time


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2019)

erazz said:


> For people using the AMNPS, do you light both ends or just one?  I saw a picture at sometime and it looked like it was lit from both ends....assuming you can get a heavier smoke (since dust is lighter then the pellets ) on less time




Some do.
I tried it one time, a couple years ago, but it got too heavy, so I had to snuff the one end out, which is a PITA once you get it going good. You have to separate the burning from the unburned, and it takes awhile for it to stop smoking from that part.

It usually starts out light, so have patience and let it build up, before you light a second end & get too much smoke.
A little smoke for a long time is Great, but a lot of heavy smoke for even a short time can be very bad.

Bear


----------



## erazz (Dec 17, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm thinking your 2 - 20 lb bags are for cooking in a pellet smoker ?   The problem with those is that it's not 100% the flavored wood that the bag says it is ... They are made to be used in a burn pot as to where Todd's (Amazen Products) are 100% the flavored wood they say they are... He has both pellets and dust ... And are made to use in the trays and tubes ...


I dont think, I ever saw this reply.....   Youre correct as its to be used for pellet smokers, interesting.   I'll still likely use this up before buying anything just yet as the results have been good enough, will think about that when these are gone


----------



## erazz (Dec 17, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Some do.
> I tried it one time, a couple years ago, but it got too heavy, so I had to snuff the one end out, which is a PITA once you get it going good. You have to separate the burning from the unburned, and it takes awhile for it to stop smoking from that part.
> 
> It usually starts out light, so have patience and let it build up, before you light a second end & get too much smoke.
> ...


Makes sense, I usually go 3 hours and havent had a ton of color but have enjoyed the results, was just curious if anyone else did it


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2019)

erazz said:


> Makes sense, I usually go 3 hours and havent had a ton of color but have enjoyed the results, was just curious if anyone else did it




Yup---3 hours is good for some things.
However I give it light smoke for as many hours as the meat is in my smoker, except when it's foiled or holding for Supper time.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Dec 17, 2019)

I only light one end but I imagine lighting both ends with dust would still be a lighter smoke than one side lit and pellets.


----------

